
The TPP isn't 'free trade,' it's corruption - walterbell
https://www.fightforthefuture.org/2016/Stop-TPP-corruption/
======
oliwarner
It feels like confirmation bias, but every time I read about TPP, that it's
blatant corruption appears to be fully known and that's why [whoever's
talking] is decrying the whole thing.

I think that's half the problem though. If you're reading this you're probably
informed. But this isn't frontpage stuff in newspapers. People in your local
pub aren't talking about it because it "doesn't affect them".

Politicians are whipped into not talking about it by party and the "rules"
about this thing. I seem to remember a video where there was a reading allowed
for MEPs in the EU but it was closed, no cameras, no computers, no phones, no
verbatim notes allowed. It's suppression.

It really is corruption. And unless somebody high up wakes up and says that
out aloud lots, this rubbish is going to pass.

